# And here is Mika...



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Our solid blue girl at 8 months old...


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Bootiful!


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Ahh she is gorgeous!

Izzie


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She's boootiful! Love the big fluffy tail and her gorgeous colour.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

isnt she gorgeous, i just love her colour,xx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

She's filled out so much!! You should be very proud of them both, they are complete stunners!! xx


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

wow those eyes are amazing!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks all for your comments. I am very proud of my girls and how they have grown. They come from fantastic lines and I am sure they will give me beautiful babies too

Lou
x


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

What a lovly cat you have!....my sister has a cat just like her..she doesnt know what breed he is...mybe hes like yours..


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

She is stunning, love her colour xxx


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

awh, such a pretty putty cat! great pictures to!:thumbup1:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Very stunning eyes! she looks great


----------



## Lozzy8218 (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow - all your cats are stunning!! Mika's eyes are beautiful.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks all - it is exciting watching them grow and seeing how they are developing. Mika has always had really stunning eyes and I think because she is the blue solid, they really stand out too.

She is a little monkey though and I wouldn't trust her for a minute!!

Lou
x


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Another stunning cat - i love her colour


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Mika is gorgeous too! one of my favourite colours!

Both gorgeous girls - and you get Odin soon!!! 

D x


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww what a pretty girly she is


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww! she is gorgeousxx


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

aww she is a beauty x


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow, gorgeous cat! He has a lovely face   xx


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

what a stunner!

gorgeous.


----------

